# Coral advise



## montescarlos (Apr 3, 2011)

So I decided to give a coral a try about six months ago I bought a green star polyp. It did great for five months over a nice piece of rock. In the last few weeks it look like its dieing. Still open but very little. Lfs hasn't giving me any adive worth while so hope someone here can. All my permters look ok.
Ph 8.0
Pho 0
Ammo 0
Nitrate 0 
Salinity 1.025
Alk 8
Mag 1600 just bought kit today and tested so hoping the problem is that. Just did water change to help bring it down hopefully. Also have a 55 gallon tank with about 70 lbs of live rock and dual ho t5 one 10k and on atinic. Hope this helps


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mag is high, should be kept between 1200-1400. Calcium level?


----------



## montescarlos (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry calcium is 440 but I don't no why mag is so high


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, weird with those other numbers being in line.


----------

